# Rute gebrochen



## gambinho (5. Juni 2017)

Moin,
Gestern beim auswerfen hat's auf einmal laut Knack gemacht und meine Dam Mad D-Fender ist an der Steckverbindung gebrochen...

Die Rute war genau ein Jahr alt und wurde immer super behandelt. 
Meint ihr das ist ein Garantiefall?
Falls nicht, lohnt es sich das zu reparieren?

Danke schonmal


----------



## punkarpfen (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rute gebrochen*

Auf jeden Fall würde ich damit erstmal zum Händler gehen. Meistens ist es zwar ein Anwenderfehler, aber viele Hersteller sind da auch kulant.


----------



## aufe_und_obe (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rute gebrochen*

Mach mal ein Photo von der Bruchstelle.


----------



## Heidechopper (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rute gebrochen*

In meinen Augen erstmal ein Garantiefall! Auf jeden Fall einschicken und Garantie beanspruchen. Angeln kannst du ja eh nicht mehr damit. Wer nicht wagt, der nicht gewinnt.
Gruß 
Rolf


----------



## gambinho (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rute gebrochen*


----------



## gambinho (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rute gebrochen*

https://picload.org/view/ricdppci/img_9738.jpg.html
https://picload.org/view/ricdppca/img_9737.jpg.html


Denke nicht, dass ich den Kassenbon noch habe, deshalb wirds schwer mit Garantie denk ich.
Hatte die Rute bei Angelgeräte Bode geholt, da werd ich mal hinfahren die Tage


----------



## aufe_und_obe (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rute gebrochen*

Versuche es einfach, auch wenn der Bruch auf den ersten blick nicht nach einem Material Fehler aussieht. Soll jetzt keine Unterstellung sein, aber es gibt Brüche denen man den Fasern  Fehler direkt ansieht.


----------



## nostradamus (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rute gebrochen*

hi,
ruf an und rede mal mit Bode! 

MArio


----------



## Fr33 (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rute gebrochen*

Splitterbrüche sind "in der Regel" selbstverschuldet.... sei es etwas Zuviel Blei ran gepackt .... oder der Blank hat an der Stelle mal ne Knacks weg bekommen (Kante.. Blei dagegen geschlagen usw). Reparatur wird bei der Preisklasse der Rute nicht lohnen. Die Aktion würde auch anders werden. 

Denke mit einem neuen Spitzenteil macht das ganze wieder Sinn.... Frage ist nur, wenn DAM sich quer stellt - ob der Nachkauf einer Spitze sich dann noch rentiert.

Wenn die Rute bei Bode gekauft wurde, kannst du auch mal Boardie asphaltmonster anschreiben. Der arbeitet da so weit ich weiss. Anhand Namen und Anschrift lässt sich dein Kauf ja sicher nachvollziehen (sofern online bestellt usw.)


----------



## gambinho (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rute gebrochen*

Keine Sorge, ich seh es nicht als Unterstellung an. 
War eine 3lb Rute und ich hab öfter mal 130g Bleie geschlenzt. Daran könnte es natürlich liegen, wobei die Rute das bis dato eigentlich immer ziemlich gut abkonnte


----------



## phirania (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rute gebrochen*

Die Rute geht solange zum Wasser bis sie bricht.....#c


----------



## zokker (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rute gebrochen*

Wegschmeißen ... was neues kaufen ... ich würde mir da keinen Stress machen ... |kopfkratoder einen Tröht erstellen ... was soll dabei rauskommen?


----------



## gambinho (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rute gebrochen*



zokker schrieb:


> Wegschmeißen ... was neues kaufen ... ich würde mir da keinen Stress machen ... |kopfkratoder einen Tröht erstellen ... was soll dabei rauskommen?



Hatte gehofft, dass man sie vllt einfach reparieren kann. 
Als Student ist das mit dem Neukaufen nicht immer ganz so einfach...


----------



## Lazer45 (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rute gebrochen*

Moin, Moin,

mir ist an einer Dropshotrute gestern auch die obere Hälfte gebrochen, ca. 20 cm über der Steckverbindung. Da durch ein anderes Hobby verschiedener Bastelkram in meiner Bastelbude vorhanden ist, hab ich mal versucht den Bruch zu reparieren.

Von einem passendem, dünnwandigem Carbonrohr habe ich ca. 10-12 cm abgeschnitten. Die Innenseiten der Rutenstücke mit einer Rundfeile etwas angerauht. Anschließend Epoxyharz angerührt,  etwas in die Rutenstücken und auf das Carbonrohr verteilt und mit drehender Bewegung die Teile ineinander "gedreht-geschoben". So das die Bruchstellen am Ende passend zusammengefügt waren und die Ringe wieder in einer Flucht standen.

Abschließend habe ich noch mit Laminierharz eine Lage dünnes Glasgewebe rumgelegt. Wenn es hält wird die Stelle nochmal vorsichtig glatt geschliffen und mit Harz "versiegelt". So schön wie vorher wird es sicherlich nie mehr, aber...

Ich in gespannt ob es hält und ob sich die Aktion der Rute merkbar verändert.  

...und noch ein paar Foto's von der Aktion |supergri

Grüße

Arno


----------



## Eisbär14 (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rute gebrochen*

Ist gerade nicht schön anzusehen,ich hätte die Matte weggelassen.
Hält auch ohne.Mit einer Zierwicklung hätte man es nicht wirklich gesehen. Durch das eingefügte Material wir die Rute auf jeden Fall eine andere Aktion haben und härter sein.
Möglicherweise wird sie durch die Versteifung oberhalb der Klebestelle bzw dem eingefügten Material wieder brechen.


----------



## Hering 58 (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rute gebrochen*



Lazer45 schrieb:


> Ich in gespannt ob es hält und ob sich die Aktion der Rute merkbar verändert.
> 
> 
> Grüße
> ...



Berichte mal ob und wie sich die Rute verändert hat.#6


----------



## gambinho (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rute gebrochen*

hey lazer, danke für den bericht aber ich denke das kommt für mich nicht in frage.
wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, ist das jetzt ne einteilige rute? wäre bei ner 3,60 karpfenrute nicht so cool


----------



## Fr33 (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rute gebrochen*



gambinho schrieb:


> hey lazer, danke für den bericht aber ich denke das kommt für mich nicht in frage.
> wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, ist das jetzt ne einteilige rute? wäre bei ner 3,60 karpfenrute nicht so cool



Ne er hat einfach die Bruchstelle verzapft, verklebt und dann von außen mit GFK verstärkt. CFK wäre wohl schöner gewesen... ich hab hier so ein Band was unter Wärme schrumpft mit dem man laminieren kann. Damit bzw. mit der selben Methode hab ich nen teuren Carbon Kescherstab repariert. 


Ich hab auch letztes Jahr meine SS3 (da reden wir von einem 160€ Blank) repariert. Hat aber nur paar Monate gehalten. Wenn man nicht den ganzen Kram daheim hat, macht eine Reparatur keinen Sinn. Vorallem ohne zu wissen was ein E-Teil kostet.


----------



## Lazer45 (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rute gebrochen*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Ne er hat einfach die Bruchstelle verzapft, verklebt und dann von außen mit GFK verstärkt. CFK wäre wohl schöner gewesen... ich hab hier so ein Band was unter Wärme schrumpft mit dem man laminieren kann. Damit bzw. mit der selben Methode hab ich nen teuren Carbon Kescherstab repariert.
> 
> 
> Ich hab auch letztes Jahr meine SS3 (da reden wir von einem 160€ Blank) repariert. Hat aber nur paar Monate gehalten. Wenn man nicht den ganzen Kram daheim hat, macht eine Reparatur keinen Sinn. Vorallem ohne zu wissen was ein E-Teil kostet.



...richtig, die Rute ist nach wie vor 2 teilig, habe nur das Spitzenteil an der Bruchstelle zusammengefügt. Ich denke auch, sofern man den Kleber/Harz+Härter, Carbonrohr, ggfs. GFK/CFK-Gewebe noch kaufen muss, ist eine Ersatzteilbeschaffung vermutlich von Vorteil...zumindest wegen der Haltbarkeit, es bleibt eine Sollbruchstelle.

Da es sich um eine Dropshot-Rute handelt die ich zum Barschezuppeln benutze und den Kleber, das CFK-Rohr usw vorhanden war, wollte ich es einfach mal versuchen...

Grüße

Arno


----------



## ayron (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rute gebrochen*

Hey Gambinho,

bei Fischdeal gibt es grade MAD-Karpfenruten für 30€. Keine Ahnung was die taugen, aber zumindest günstig|wavey:


----------



## gambinho (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rute gebrochen*

Hey ayron vielen Dank,

mit etwas Glück besorgt Bode für mich ein Ersatzteil


----------



## Kallex (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rute gebrochen*

DAM und Ersatzteile? Fehlanzeige.

Mir ist letzten Monat auch eine Rute gebrochen. An ähnlicher Stelle und auch beim Auswerfen.  Da ich die bei Askari gekauft hatte und sie gerade ein Jahr alt war, habe ich mich an Askari gewendet wegen einem Ersatzteil. Ich wollte nichtmal Gewährleistung, was mir gegen Einsendung der ganzen Rute angeboten wurde. Aber verschickt mal eine Rute. Die hat neu 50 Euro gekostet und der Versandaufwand für mich stand in keinem Verhältnis.  Verpackungsmaterial und nächste Post 20km entfernt.

Nunja, ein Ersatzteil wollte Askari nicht liefern, mit der Begründung, das DAM keine Ersatzteile liefert. Konnte ich nicht glauben, aber ich wurde eines besseren belehrt.

Auf meine direkte Anfrage bei DAM erhielt ich unter anderen seltsamen Begründungen die Auskunft das keine Ersatzteile zur Verfügung stehen.

Nach nunmehr gut 40 Jahren mit diversem DAM Equipment, werde ich garantiert nie wieder irgendeinen DAM Artikel kaufen. Das Thema ist durch. 

Die Rute habe ich weggeworfen...


----------



## Seele (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rute gebrochen*



Kallex schrieb:


> DAM und Ersatzteile? Fehlanzeige.
> 
> Mir ist letzten Monat auch eine Rute gebrochen. An ähnlicher Stelle und auch beim Auswerfen.  Da ich die bei Askari gekauft hatte und sie gerade ein Jahr alt war, habe ich mich an Askari gewendet wegen einem Ersatzteil. Ich wollte nichtmal Gewährleistung, was mir gegen Einsendung der ganzen Rute angeboten wurde. Aber verschickt mal eine Rute. Die hat neu 50 Euro gekostet und der Versandaufwand für mich stand in keinem Verhältnis.  Verpackungsmaterial und nächste Post 20km entfernt.
> 
> ...




Ganz normal bei DAM, hätte auch erst nen Ring für nen Kunden gebraucht, nichts zu machen. Aber bei den Preisen lohnt sich meistens ein Ersatzteilverkauf schon gar nicht mehr. Wenn ich so denke was ich für nen Ringsatz oder Rollenhalter zahle und wie viel ne fertige Rute kostet..... lassen wirs. 


Ruten reparieren lohnt sich bei 75% aller Ruten nicht, da der Aufwand einfach zu hoch ist. Gehts in die höhere Preisliga siehts anders aus, da kann sich sowas durchaus lohnen. Ein guter Ansprechpartner ist dafür der Theo von Solitip:
http://www.solitip.com/index.php/home.html
Sicher nicht günstig aber preiswert, denn die Qualität stimmt.


----------



## racoon (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rute gebrochen*



Kallex schrieb:


> Da ich die bei Askari gekauft hatte und sie gerade ein Jahr alt war, habe ich mich an Askari gewendet wegen einem Ersatzteil. Ich wollte nichtmal Gewährleistung, was mir gegen Einsendung der ganzen Rute angeboten wurde. Aber verschickt mal eine Rute. Die hat neu 50 Euro gekostet und der Versandaufwand für mich stand in keinem Verhältnis.  Verpackungsmaterial und nächste Post 20km entfernt.



Glaubst Du , dass die 'Hersteller' Ersatzteile kostenlos verschicken können ?
Es ist inzwischen Gang und Gäbe bei nahezu allen Marken, dass keine Ersatzteile auf Lager sind, das kostet nämlich richtig Geld. Deshalb wird sehr oft der komplette Artikel getauscht. Dies wurde Dir ja auch von Askari nach Deinen Aussagen angeboten, womit hast Du also ein Problem. Du hättest lieber ein Ersatzteil bezahlt zzgl Kosten für Verpackung und Versand als eine neue Rute erhalten gg Portogebühr ? Die Logik dahinter erschließt sich mir nicht. Sowohl von Askari als auch von DAM wäre das 'Problem' absolut im Sinne des Endverbrauchers gelöst worden und selbst da wird nocht gemeckert #d


----------



## Taxidermist (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rute gebrochen*

Ich verstehe das Problem des Kollegen Knallex auch nicht?

Jürgen


----------



## Andal (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rute gebrochen*

Tja beim Einkauf ist ja der Geiz so geil. Aber der Verkauf soll einen, selbstverständlich kostenlosen Service bieten, als ob es sich um feinste Waren aus erlesenen Manufakturen handelt.

Wenn ich mir eine Rolle für 50,- € kaufe, wie unlängst geschehen, oder eine einfache Rute, dann ist mir von Haus aus klar, dass da bereits nach relativ kurzer Zeit im Schadensfall nicht mehr viel zu machen ist. Dafür habe ich eben beim Einkauf gespart. Der Reparatur Service ist bei Dacia auch nicht der von Rolls Royce.


----------



## Kallex (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rute gebrochen*



racoon schrieb:


> Glaubst Du , dass die 'Hersteller' Ersatzteile kostenlos verschicken können ?



Richtig lesen hilft ab und zu. Ich habe nirgends geschrieben das ich das nicht bezahlen wollte. Ich wollte ein einfaches Ersatz KAUFEN!

Askari hat sich korrekt verhalten und wollte kostenlos tauschen, aber da war mir der Aufwand zu groß.
Ich wollte lediglich den abgebrochenen Teil der Rute als Ersatzteil kaufen. Was ist daran falsch?


----------



## racoon (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rute gebrochen*

Genau das ist es , was ich geschrieben habe:

Glaubst Du allen Ernstes, dass Askari Dir keine Versandkosten berechnet hätte? Der Versand hätte sowohl von DAM zu Askari als auch von Askari zu Dir Geld gekostet. Diese Kosten wären bei einer Ersatzteil-Lieferung an Dich weiter gegeben worden.
Und ich vermute jetzt mal ganz stark, dass die Lieferung der neuen Rute für Dich kostenlos gewesen wäre.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rute gebrochen*



Kallex schrieb:


> Ich wollte lediglich den abgebrochenen Teil der Rute als Ersatzteil kaufen. Was ist daran falsch?



Es gibt inzwischen einen ganz simplen Fakt: Eine halbe Rute als Ersatzteil kostet effektiv genausoviel wie die ganze Rute zum günstigen Angebotspreis wie aus dem Web-Preisvergleich, alleine der besondere Zeitaufwand für die Besorgung macht das schon klar.

Das wissen die Händler längst auch, und bevorraten sowas nicht und wollen da auch verständlicherweise nicht gerne ran.
Lieber eine ganze neue Rute, wie sie als Standardprodukt bewegt wird. Das ist logistisch recht einfach nachvollziehbar und so ist die aktuelle Situation halt, wo viele Nebenkosten zu dem eigentlichen Materialwert dazukommen. 

Selbst bei eigentlich ehemals gängigen Artikeln wie Ersatzspulen für Stationärrollen ist das angekommen, es ist inzwischen bei einigen Mittelklasserollen günstiger für einen Rollentyp mit 2 gelieferten Spulen sich so ein Spulendoppelpack zu kaufen und die Rolle selber gibts noch obendrauf.

Verkehrte Welt? Nee, das pure Gerätematerial ist anteilmäßig nur noch wenig.


----------

